# UAE (DUBAI) Guys... 56K warning... :D



## Haythem85 (Sep 23, 2008)

Hey guys, ive been here for a while... now wanna show you Dubai VW Rides...
Here We Go:

































































































































































































































and Here is my Ride







New Pics...

































So Guys ur comments, n never mess with UAE GUYS







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LouieTHEkid (Jan 27, 2007)

wahhhh


----------



## USCVWFAN (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: UAE (DUBAI) Guys... 56K warning...  (Haythem85)*



















































_Modified by USCVWFAN at 12:36 AM 11-20-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: UAE (DUBAI) Guys... 56K warning...  (Haythem85)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif UAE http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: UAE ([email protected])*

i like the white 9N


----------



## wgriffiths2000 (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: UAE (DUTCHMANia)*

Humm wish they put as much efford into there cars as the arcetecture.


----------



## sciroccokartei (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: UAE (DUBAI) Guys... 56K warning...  (Haythem85)*

Sorry, for me too much GOLF!


----------



## Windex921 (Apr 2, 2008)

proof that rice is not just limited to the US


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: UAE (wgriffiths2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wgriffiths2000* »_Humm wish they put as much efford into there cars as the arcetecture. 

whats efford in arcetecture?


----------



## rdubVr6 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: UAE (acetate909)*

before this was moved here.....it was about 18 pages of flaming lmao


----------



## 20VT*J4 (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: UAE (rdubVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rdubVr6* »_before this was moved here.....it was about 18 pages of flaming lmao
not surprised, those cars are far less impressive than I imagined would come from Dubai.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (Windex921)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Windex921* »_proof that rice is not just limited to the US

Yeah I threw up in my mouth a little bit... just goes to show money can't buy taste.


----------



## Haythem85 (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: (skydaman)*

skydaman keep sayin it, money can't buy taste !! u said it when this topic was on the other forum now u repeat it, okkkkaaayy thanks for your comments, we appreciate alot, dont try to show urself the best http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (Haythem85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Haythem85* »_skydaman keep sayin it, money can't buy taste !! u said it when this topic was on the other forum now u repeat it, okkkkaaayy thanks for your comments, we appreciate alot, dont try to show urself the best http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif









Wow you actually remember what I wrote... I don't even do that








Wait what other forum? Did I really look at these hideous pictures before?


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

with all the money they have over there, one would think they would mod with a bit more style 
i like your one btw


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*









what the heck are those holes for? they look silly http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 20VT*J4 (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (hotvr6guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotvr6guy* »_
what the heck are those holes for? they look silly http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

I would guess they're for parking sensors. They look a bit silly but that's really the least of that car's problems!


----------



## SilverGTIisReallyFly (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: UAE (wgriffiths2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wgriffiths2000* »_Humm wish they put as much efford into there cars as the arcetecture. 

You are a douche.


----------



## H Mike (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: UAE (rdubtheislander)*

utterly disgusting
Didn't see a single car with potential


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: UAE (H Mike)*

Off topic, but.... Would a white Christian survive there? Seriously. I have heard that their are very good paying jobs and that year round indoor ski slope sounds fun.


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: UAE (thetwodubheads)*

back up sensors on the golf why the car is so small its the fast and furious editions. lol.


----------



## electricme (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: UAE (trueunion)*

with all that oil money you'd think the cars would be more... well classy. I could get the majority of those mods at pep boys.


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: UAE (thetwodubheads)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thetwodubheads* »_Off topic, but.... Would a white Christian survive there?.
what rock do you live under?


----------



## lagunaroone (Jun 15, 2003)

OMGWTFVWPOLOGTi4MOTIONV6K&NQUATTROFTL


----------



## vwwolfpack (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: (lagunaroone)*

Original poster's car looks really good (black Mk4 on Porsche wheels)...but a lot of those other ones are a little too wacked out for my taste. A little too much Fast and Furious inspiration, but then again, there's a lot of cars like that in Germany and the rest of Europe for that matter. Some people just like that over-the-top styling.


----------



## Titanems (Sep 23, 2008)

altezzas? really?


----------



## BlackMagic2675 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: UAE (DUBAI) Guys... 56K warning...  (Haythem85)*

why? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Mustey (Feb 1, 2005)

I think you could have done quite a lot better with my gas money!


----------

